# ZOMBIE Makeup video pics



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Not a promotion, just sharing some pics of this weekends makeup video Zombie makeup.....
























and what would I do if i ever came across one of these brain eating flesh flopping zombies.....


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

wow looks great! I'd love to learn how to do stuff like that.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Make up be lookin' good, bro! We still have to make a film one of these good ol' days. If I can ever find Jeff too...that's hopefully still on in the near future.

As you may have noticed, I moved the thread. Thought it belonged in Halloween as it has to do with costumes, make-up and such. Perhaps the Oddities forum wouldn't have been a bad place for it either by the looks of it. Hmmmm...


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Mike, stop in on one of our demos one day, youll be surprised on how much you can learn........ Sinister, still looking forward to the movie......saving my film cherry for you, unless lucas calls....heh. funny sidenote..... as you see we filmed a lil footage at the local cemetery, my zombie felt a lil uneasy, being that there were people in the cemetery, (we stayed out of eyesite) as we were leaving though a funeral procession was heading in....heh, Imagine the look on their faces had they been laying grandpa to rest and uncle joe came out of the bushes to say hello!!!!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Rob, what awesome work!!!! You really goota teach me the art of mark-up!
Your a true master (beta, couldnt resisit) master creator that is!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

That was a pretty funny story, Rob. I always wanted to try something like that when a funeral was taking place just to see what would happen. My curiosity has been somewhat settled. Thanks!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

In the first pic, im having a hard time figuring who is who. Must be you(on the right) just starting to get ready to apply the make-up to the person on the left. If I think im correct.

lol


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Awesome makeup job. If I can ever pull off this NJ Regional Haunt Convention, we would LOVE to have you do a demo if you would. Hell, I wish I could afford to hire you for a private tutorial, or just to come help us get in costume for our Halloween party, or make up our actors for Halloween, or just to mess with the neighbors, or..... You get the idea. Great job!


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

get Busy TA I would love to do a demo at your place.....


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That's really awesome work.


----------



## mgrmax (Nov 22, 2006)

That is beautiful work...


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Well MAX , cant say that I ever had my zombies called Beautiful, But Thanx


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I could go with beautiful. Looks great.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

I suppose then, that as the old saying goes, BEAUTY is in the eye of the beholder......... In all reality I was very very pleased with this job.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

thats some damn crappy looking stuff....lol, whered u dig that guy up from


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

You have a real talent there bub! I wouldn't be a bit surprised to see you hired in a film real soon.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Actually Dr. we have been holding out for the RIGHT film to come along, Ive turned down quite a few biggies (The Island, Four Brothers, and a Spike Lee movie that I didnt bother remembering the title of.) I dont want to just be makeup artist 43- bullet wound 72. We waited for the right one, and it finally came along, Now is the waiting process for him to pull it all together.......
I dont think film work is where I want to be, but it adds Credibility to my FX so Im in like flynn.......


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Nice work bodybagging...he's truly gross and disgusting...perfect!


----------



## mgrmax (Nov 22, 2006)

Bodybagging said:


> Well MAX , cant say that I ever had my zombies called Beautiful, But Thanx


LOLOLOL....

Beauty IS in in the eye of the beholder


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

yup, u deserve to be way more than a number prop artisit, bullet wond making guy, your talent is way to awesome for that.

As Hinez says"Good things come to those who wait".

Rob, check ur pm's and get back with me.

later--


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Thanx to all that enjoyed the pics........... Nice to be appreciated!


----------



## mgrmax (Nov 22, 2006)

Just don't forget the little people when you hit the big time


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

mgrmax said:


> Just don't forget the little people when you hit the big time


If he does...he'll be a prop on display...At My Haunt!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

All "before" and no finished shots?? LOL Great work Rob. Are those the silicone face prosthetics (or masks) that you make used as a base?


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Vlad this is a Foam appliance application.... it was a 3 piece set up along with 3 additional pieces as wounds on the remainder of his head.......
Silicone is Nice, But I love my foam,


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Ah, ingenious. What was the total time required for the make up?


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

This makeup job will air for about 30 minutes on the video, but in reality took 3 hours.................


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Wow that is creepy! Great job! How many demo do you have? I would love to drive up and take a few. I have always wanted to make my monsters looks awsome but always end up making them look like a painted face. Guess thats why I need some of your demo's . Again, Great job!


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

BabyGirl, If all goes as last year we will be in Columbus this year for the midwesternhauntersconvention in july, if you cant wait until then, we will be doing a demo in FEB at Transworld in Chicago, Hauntcon in May in Detroit, Frightfest in dundee in June........ the list goes on and on Be sure to stop by and say Hey!


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

Very cool make-up!!!! 3 hours to do !!!


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Hey Sparky, welcome to the board, I see you are local, what part of town are you from....... and so everyone knows that if you prerpaint all of your pieces you can do a makeup job like this in under a hour, for the Haunt, all of pieces are prepainted. Bugt in the demos and videos have to start with a fresh piece....


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

Hey, Bodybagging!! I'm from Eastpointe....does the foam mess with your face,like not allowing it to breeth,or a skin reaction???


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Sparky, Foam is the Greatest thing ever, I have worn an appliance for over 12 hours in august, as for skin reactions, the only problem that I can say is that some people are allergic to Latex, Out of all of the people I have ever done Makeup on , I have never ran into someone who was allergic, but you never know.... best thing to do is put some Latex on the inside of your wrist and see what happens.... Be warned, once you use a foam appliance, youll never ever go back to wearing a MASK!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That is the truth. I've been using foam latex since '99 (time permitting)!


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

as if you need a mask Frightener, oh yes the storm is coming.............


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Bodybagging said:


> as if you need a mask Frightener, oh yes the storm is coming.............


I hope it's snow!!!


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Nice image hosting you got going on there buddy!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

I had a foam application put on me at Ironstock but within the hour it was starting to peel away. Is there a way to stop this? I figured you would know of all people to ask. And cool on where ya will be. Never knew of any conventions but Ironstock. Might have to plan my next year's vacation already


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

BabyGirl, alot of things figure into how long a appliance stays adhered to a person. But if you had one put on at Ironstock, and it was coming off within the hour... Im going to shoot for two reasons, number one, the HEAT, walking around in KY/IN in June would be a huge reason that a adhered piece would start lifting. Number Two, we were there giving out free appliances, and we were using Prosaide to adhere, BUT because you need Prosaide remover to remove the piece I was placing very lil adhesive on the appliances...so if you were wearing one of ours....that would be why it lifted so soon.... Now if you werent one of the people sporting one of ours, then perhaps someone adhered it with Spirit gum, which I only use as a temp adhesive, the placement is another reason that a appliance will lift, you really have to adhere it well in expression points and key movement areas... so figure in all of the above and add SWEAT to it...ewwwwwwwwwwwww adhesive breakdown!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

great work body bagging,
what do you use for your "blood"?
I also used a foam appliance piece this yr and used spirit gum for adhesive, it stayed on for the whole night until i took it off 8 hrs later but you are Right. You must put the adhesive in key areas.
Why are you doing this if not to work in a film as makeup artist, are you planning on doing a business of some sort with the appliances instead?


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Lilly, I use a few different types of blood, some store bought some home made depending on the application. We are in the Planning stages of a Movie right now........


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

*sigh* I wanna do zombies that good when I grow up.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm in the learnng and making stages now.  If we can get Zombie-F to make a make-up/costume catagory perhaps we can focus on where to put posts like this to help each other.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

BB....totaly love your work dude, AWESOME!
i'll be hounding u for advice!!

SI, i woul love to see that catorgory.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Oh Johnny you are just saying that!
I agree that a makeup section would be a great idea,


----------

